# Steam Probleme



## OSche (18. Juli 2012)

Hoi,
habe seit heute ein ganz komisches Problem mit meinem Steam Acc.
Gestern habe ich mir noch im Summer Sale, allerlei Spiele gekauft heute wollt ich mich in meinen 1. Acc einloggen (Nicht Valve Spiele, viele gestern neu gekauft) und ging nicht, einloggen in 2.Acc (Half Life, CS:S und so schmarrn) und geht auf Anhieb . 
Danach Laptop angemacht und auch dort konnte ich mich, diesmal in beide Accs, ohne Probleme einloggen. Also scheiden Wartungsarbeiten schon mal aus.

Habe dann alles gelöscht bis auf steam.exe und SteamApps, keine Veränderung.
Danach Steam nochmal aus dem Internet runtergeladen, funktioniert immernoch nicht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Juli 2012)

edit:
den satz mit dem laptop überlesen gehabt, ka woran es scheitern könnte


----------



## OSche (18. Juli 2012)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> beim kaufen gestern so getan als wärst du im ausland um entsprechend nicht verfügbare spiele oder anstelle der gewalteminderte versionen die ungeschnittene pegi zu erhalten oder bei den wechselkursen nochmal den ein oder anderen cent zu sparen ?
> 
> kannst du dich mit beiden accounts auf der store.steampowered.com seite einloggen ?


 
Nope, alles normal gekauft, Half Life, Assassin's Creed, Dear Esther, Beyond Good & Evil. Ich kann mich ja aufm Laptop auch einloggen, auch wenn dort der Chat nicht funktioniert ?
Nur auf dem Desktop sagt er : Steam-Warnung : "Steam hat Probleme, eine Verbindung zu den Steam Servern herzustellen"

PS: Im Store kann ich mich anmelden, also gesperrt bin ich garantiert nicht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Juli 2012)

BlackPredator schrieb:


> Nope, alles normal gekauft, Half Life, Assassin's Creed, Dear Esther, Beyond Good & Evil. Ich kann mich ja aufm Laptop auch einloggen, auch wenn dort der Chat nicht funktioniert ?
> Nur auf dem Desktop sagt er : Steam-Warnung : "Steam hat Probleme, eine Verbindung zu den Steam Servern herzustellen"


 
was mir da noch einfällt, steam ist ja in der lage den pc zu identifizieren und dann entsprechend entweder nen login zu erlauben oder nen code an die email zu schicken ....
ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie und wo die informationen gespeichert werden, aber es gibt eine clientseitige datei/config/registry oder so, die festlegt welche hard/software eingebunden ist, so muss ich .z.b bei unterschiedlichen browsern diese einzeln verifizieren, auch am selben pc ....
dasselbe gilt auch für den steam client, da dieser jedoch nicht von x herstellern verfügbar ist, wird er halt einmal aktiviert und gut ... jedoch kann diese aktivierung u.u. bei einem bluescreen resettet werden, sprich die entsprechenden profileinstellungen (local) werden gelöscht und man muss sich erneut per code über email authentifizieren, auch ohne änderungen am pc ....

eventuel hat es dir für den einen account die usereinstellung etc... zerschossen, ich wüsste sonst atm grade nicht was dein problem sonst hervorgerufen haben könnte 

hattest du vielleicht probleme steam zu schließen oder sowas und windows hats beim herrunterfahren irgendwie abgeschossen oder ist es abgeschmiert, hattest du nen bs ? 
ansonsten hab ich leider auch keine idee mehr


----------



## OSche (18. Juli 2012)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> was mir da noch einfällt, steam ist ja in der lage den pc zu identifizieren und dann entsprechend entweder nen login zu erlauben oder nen code an die email zu schicken ....
> ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie und wo die informationen gespeichert werden, aber es gibt eine clientseitige datei/config/registry oder so, die festlegt welche hard/software eingebunden ist, so muss ich .z.b bei unterschiedlichen browsern diese einzeln verifizieren, auch am selben pc ....
> dasselbe gilt auch für den steam client, da dieser jedoch nicht von x herstellern verfügbar ist, wird er halt einmal aktiviert und gut ... jedoch kann diese aktivierung u.u. bei einem bluescreen resettet werden, sprich die entsprechenden profileinstellungen (local) werden gelöscht und man muss sich erneut per code über email authentifizieren, auch ohne änderungen am pc ....
> 
> ...


 
Nope leider auch nicht, Steam Guard ist aktiviert, aber er fragt mich immer brav nach dem Code, wenn ich es wo anders installiere. Und einen BS , den hatte ich schon seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr.

Edit: Nach mehrmaliger Neuinstallation komm ich jetzt wieder in meinen Acc, leider will er alle Spiele von Vorne anfangen runterzuladen, obwohl ich ein Backup hatte, jetzt darf ich dass Teil wieder zu nem Kumpel schleppen...


----------

